# you have gotta check these out!



## littlemommy18 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am so excited b/c i think i have found the perfect diaper for us!! We live in an apartment with no laundry facility and it was actually costing me more to cloth diaper than to use sposies! So I mega searched last night and found the gdiapers! they are like a cd cover but with a flushable insert that's non-toxic and biodegradable and they're pretty reasonably priced. If any of you are looking for an "apartment cd" this is it. or even for those of you who like to go out and would rather just flush the insert and reuse the cover. I am so excited and trying not to sound like a salesperson. I am ordering some today and i will let you all know how they hold up! Happy CDing! by the way here's their website www.gdiapers.com


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

They look pretty cool.


----------



## mamachandi (Sep 21, 2002)

interesting


----------



## ish (Apr 9, 2005)

I saw these irl last week, and I wasn't that impressed. The snap-in waterproof liner elastic doesn't seem like it would hold in poo of any kind. Meaning, it would just leak/lurch out onto the cotton cover and eventually the clothes.

I was impressed until I read that the flushable part is bleached and still contains the chemical Sodium Polyacrylate (super absorbant gel-like crystals). This makes it just as bad as a disposable imho.

A little light reading on the chemical Sodium Polyacrylate:

Sodium Polyacrylate, causes several health problems to workers that manufacture disposable diapers: female organ problems, fatigue, weight loss, and lowered immunity. It has also been found to cause hemorrhage, cardiovascular failure and death when injected into rats. This particular chemical was removed from tampons in 1985 after being implicated in toxic shock syndrome.

Do you really want this against your baby's genitals? It's your decision, whatever route you choose to go - I'd just hate to think that you hadn't been informed.


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

I've heard of those. I never did CD when we lived in an apartment....it was all about money, and laundry cost a LOT....

my 65 yr old toilet would never put up with that







but if I were still in the apartment, it would be their plumbing, mwahahaha


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Last I checked they were about $.50 apiece +the cover which makes them way, way, WAY more expensive than disposables.; Even the fancy ones!
Also, I do not trust flushing a packet full of polyacrylate. Nor do I love putting that stuff on my kiddo.

(I am such a sucker for their beautiful website, though.)


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh my Lord, don't get me started on gdiapers, lol!!!

Please rethink this mama!

They are still disposable diapers, no matter what way you look at it.

They have a waterproof cloth diaper outer cover, good.

Then they have this little pad thing that lays inside the cover, ok.

Well then they want you to flush this little pad, stay dry liner, bleached wood pulp, and GELS and all down the toilet into our water system!!!!??? HUH???

Then as I read more and more, they have all this subtle and blatant reference about how good this idea is for the earth, how much water you save over using cloth diapers, how much easier it is than cloth diapers, blah blah blah.

And as a cloth diaper user for over 9 yrs, I think their blatant lies and misinformation just to make a buck is rediculous!!

Lets start out to compare it to disposables:

These things are not better for the environment. maybe by a hair over disposables, because you don't use quite so much natural resources to make the darn things as you do for disposables.

But seriously, do they expect us to believe that putting all that crud in our waterways is BETTER???????

Come-on!

Yes, putting poops in the toilet IS where it is supposed to go. But, the whole rest of the darn pad is made of bleached wood pulp, which makes dioxines, one of the biggest causes of cancer, and the stay dry liner uses tons of petroleum products to manufacture, jsut for something you put into your water system, or throw away.

Now for the kicker, that SAP stuff they barely mention, is a BIG BAD CHEMICAL that disposables use as their "super absorbing Gel"

It is NOT safe, or healthy at all, and will cause blindness if it gets into the eyes, and other bad stuff.

Those gels were in tampons, but got taken out, because they were linked with Toxic shock syndrome!!!! They took it out of tampons because it killed hundreds of women, but now they are putting it in baby diapers!!??????!!!!! Not ok!

Now the fact is that there is no test as of now to test for the gels in our drinking water. That means we have no idea how much of it we are already ingesting, or will in the future. It is colorless, odorless and tastless, but just because they cannot test for it, and plenty of Big name disposable diaper companies pay for tests to prove it is safe, does NOT MAKE IT SAFE!!!

DOn't belive the BS!

This is a joke, and I am emailing them right away about their lies.

By the way, how much water they use by flushing 5-12 of these thingys a day, is about THREE TIMES what you use to wash a load of cloth diapers!!! Now take that to the bank!

Also, I'm sorry but I never have to get my hands dirty while using cloth diapers!

And with the gdiaper system, they want you to rip open the sides of the pad ea time??? What if it's poopy?/ I'll tell you what you'll get poop all over your hands ea time! EWWW!

And that little stick thingy, come-on what a pain in the A**!!!!!!

Changing and washing cloth diapers, is easy, fun and not hard at ALLL!!

Don't be discouraged by the hype of this lame product, cloth diapers are for everyone, working moms, stay at home moms, dads, grannys, but most of all BABIES, and the EARTH!

I did cloth while living in 2 houses that didn't have laundry facitilites.

You can DEFINATLY do cloth while going to the laundro-mat, here's the trick:

Get enough diapers to go 1 wk w/out washing!!!

Yep that's about it!

I had 2 HUGE wet bags and stored all diapers in there till wash day.

Super easy, wash 2 times in those industrial washers, and you're set!!!

So easy! you can do cloth, don't give up !!!!


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

I thought I saw on the site that the "absorbent crystals" are the same things they use to clean and filter the water at treatment plants. Am I the only one to catch that? I'm going to have to check that website again when it's not so late....


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

uh....yeah...

They've got this nifty way of making things sound soooooo good, pure and easy, so you don't have to think about it much. uke uke uke










Please......

It's like a Hummer commercial with a pic of the earth behind that huge gas guzzling thing!

Or like the power co commercial with a pic of the most gorgeous pond behind it.All to ease out mind and make us think they really care about us or the earth.

Us MDC mamas who think and research our products are not buying into it for onesingel second!!!!!!

I also think it's lame on how bad they dis cloth diapers!!!
That really made me mad!

Claiming they use too much water!!!

As if they have any claim to being environmental!

gdiapers stands for what???

green diapers! ha!

more like gross diapers, lol!

Do your research mama! CLoth rocks!!


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:

gDiapers have no elemental chlorine, no perfumes, no smell, no garbage and no guilt. In fact, flushables are so gentle on the Earth you can even garden compost the wet ones in one compost cycle, approximately 50 - 150 days. Just think of the standing ovation you'll get from the planet.
How can this claim be made? Is it actually false adv.?







I don't understand...


----------



## Nothingbutbreast (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd buy 4 dz prefolds some wraps and doublers and wash once a week before I'd try these!
I am one that NEVER uses disp diaper or products for myself or my kids. I use cloth in a partment before too with no washer and really it wasnt bad jsut needed a bigger stash to last 4 days instead of 2 days


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

there's been a LOT of controversy surrounding these diapers here on MDC, do a search and check out what ppl are saying....

convenience nearly always comes with a price. the small amount of extra work that prefolds and covers would take (wool is actually less trouble since you wash by hand only once every coupla weeks unless there's an "accident") is going to be well worth the trouble, and MUCH (to a nearly infinite degree) less expensive...


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

We MDC mamas have pretty strong opinions about these diapers:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=405700
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=379800
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=379475


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
Oh my Lord, don't get me started on gdiapers, lol!!!

Please rethink this mama!

They are still disposable diapers, no matter what way you look at it.

They have a waterproof cloth diaper outer cover, good.

Then they have this little pad thing that lays inside the cover, ok.

Well then they want you to flush this little pad, stay dry liner, bleached wood pulp, and GELS and all down the toilet into our water system!!!!??? HUH???

Then as I read more and more, they have all this subtle and blatant reference about how good this idea is for the earth, how much water you save over using cloth diapers, how much easier it is than cloth diapers, blah blah blah.

And as a cloth diaper user for over 9 yrs, I think their blatant lies and misinformation just to make a buck is rediculous!!

Lets start out to compare it to disposables:

These things are not better for the environment. maybe by a hair over disposables, because you don't use quite so much natural resources to make the darn things as you do for disposables.

But seriously, do they expect us to believe that putting all that crud in our waterways is BETTER???????

Come-on!

Yes, putting poops in the toilet IS where it is supposed to go. But, the whole rest of the darn pad is made of bleached wood pulp, which makes dioxines, one of the biggest causes of cancer, and the stay dry liner uses tons of petroleum products to manufacture, jsut for something you put into your water system, or throw away.

Now for the kicker, that SAP stuff they barely mention, is a BIG BAD CHEMICAL that disposables use as their "super absorbing Gel"

It is NOT safe, or healthy at all, and will cause blindness if it gets into the eyes, and other bad stuff.

Those gels were in tampons, but got taken out, because they were linked with Toxic shock syndrome!!!! They took it out of tampons because it killed hundreds of women, but now they are putting it in baby diapers!!??????!!!!! Not ok!

Now the fact is that there is no test as of now to test for the gels in our drinking water. That means we have no idea how much of it we are already ingesting, or will in the future. It is colorless, odorless and tastless, but just because they cannot test for it, and plenty of Big name disposable diaper companies pay for tests to prove it is safe, does NOT MAKE IT SAFE!!!

DOn't belive the BS!

This is a joke, and I am emailing them right away about their lies.

By the way, how much water they use by flushing 5-12 of these thingys a day, is about THREE TIMES what you use to wash a load of cloth diapers!!! Now take that to the bank!

Also, I'm sorry but I never have to get my hands dirty while using cloth diapers!

And with the gdiaper system, they want you to rip open the sides of the pad ea time??? What if it's poopy?/ I'll tell you what you'll get poop all over your hands ea time! EWWW!

And that little stick thingy, come-on what a pain in the A**!!!!!!

Changing and washing cloth diapers, is easy, fun and not hard at ALLL!!

Don't be discouraged by the hype of this lame product, cloth diapers are for everyone, working moms, stay at home moms, dads, grannys, but most of all BABIES, and the EARTH!

I did cloth while living in 2 houses that didn't have laundry facitilites.

You can DEFINATLY do cloth while going to the laundro-mat, here's the trick:

Get enough diapers to go 1 wk w/out washing!!!

Yep that's about it!

I had 2 HUGE wet bags and stored all diapers in there till wash day.

Super easy, wash 2 times in those industrial washers, and you're set!!!

So easy! you can do cloth, don't give up !!!!

Ditto what this mama said!!!! Cloth is BETTER!!!


----------



## Cloth Obsessed (Jan 23, 2006)

To each their own.. but cloth is awesome!







:


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

My opinion on these is that regular old disposables would be better for me to use if not using cloth. Reason being that they contain the same nasty chemicals, create waste (no matter if the water treatment plant has to deal with it or if it has to try to break down on its own, waste either way), but cost about 5x as much! I think of it as a disposable with a cloth cover. I have used disposables off and on and just don't see these as really a better option.... just more gimmicky. That is just my opinion though. You can always give them a try and see what you think







I feel for you on the cost of washing cloth... the prefolds and washing once a week might be the way to go there. I wish you luck!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Sarah, I agree with you in spirit but there are some nitpicky things I have with your post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
...
Well then they want you to flush this little pad, stay dry liner, *bleached wood pulp,* and GELS and all down the toilet into our water system!!!!??? HUH???

The bleached wood pulp is not going to get me up in arms. That sounds like toilet paper. In my house we flush that all the time. In fact right now we have a very expensive TP habit, because we keep forgetting and leaving the door open and then Blake goes and tosses the WHOLE MEGA ROLL of Charmin in the toilet. 4x this week, in fact.
...

Quote:

Those gels were in tampons, but got taken out, because they were linked with Toxic shock syndrome!!!! They took it out of tampons because it killed hundreds of women, but now they are putting it in baby diapers!!??????!!!!! Not ok!
Please see this thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...shock+syndrome
Using the TSS argument weakens our position, IMHO, because it's deceptive to imply that the gel directly caused TSS. No, the gel caused people to go too long between tampon changes - and all that blood and stuff left in the internal environment was causing the TSS.

I agree with the rest of your post though.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ish*
I saw these irl last week, and I wasn't that impressed. The snap-in waterproof liner elastic doesn't seem like it would hold in poo of any kind. Meaning, it would just leak/lurch out onto the cotton cover and eventually the clothes.

I was impressed until I read that the flushable part is bleached and still contains the chemical Sodium Polyacrylate (super absorbant gel-like crystals). This makes it just as bad as a disposable imho.

A little light reading on the chemical Sodium Polyacrylate:

Sodium Polyacrylate, causes several health problems to workers that manufacture disposable diapers: female organ problems, fatigue, weight loss, and lowered immunity. It has also been found to cause hemorrhage, cardiovascular failure and death when injected into rats. This particular chemical was removed from tampons in 1985 after being implicated in toxic shock syndrome.

Do you really want this against your baby's genitals? It's your decision, whatever route you choose to go - I'd just hate to think that you hadn't been informed.

Do you have a reference? I've been looking into this for a while, and all I can find are studies about how safe it is. In fact, it's not just in diapers, but potting soil as well. And I know for a fact that it doesn't kill dogs.







At least not mine. Cat litter OTOH, oy. That darn near killed him. (my dog had a difficult puppy-hood)

It does not cause TSS, that's caused by a bacteria.

Now, I've never seen g-diapers. I cloth diaper both of my kids, although I used sposies on my older one for a while. I'm all for cloth. I think it's great. But we are never going to get the world to cloth diaper if we're spouting mis-information. Honestly, this kind of stuff turned me off of cloth for a long while. I just don't like alarmist rhetoric. But, the environmentalist in me just wouldn't let it go, so I ended up doing cloth after all. I have been researching for a while into this chemical to try to justify more cloth purchases to my dh. He has a bachelor's in chemistry, and this gel theory does not fly with him. He says it is totally safe. All of the studies I've found say that it is totally safe. So if someone has some original research that says differently, I'd love to read it. Since my dh is a researcher, anything less than actual studies will not fly with him at all. We've had this debate going on for a while, obviously.









To the OP, I'm sorry that cloth is so expensive for you. I have seen some threads here about tiny portable washers for apartments.

Instead of flaming her, can we all help her find an economical way for her to use cloth?


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Are you absolutely sure that using cloth is more expensive than disposables? I'm not saying you're wrong, just curious. We lived in a small duplex for almost a year with no W/D. I took the cloth dipes to the laundromat along with all of our clothes once a week. I washed the diapers in a huge front loader that had a prewash and extra rinse cycle included with the wash. They came out extremely clean. The dryers there were faster than our home dryer. We were in CA then, and the laundromat was relatively expensive, but I know it was under $20 per month to wash/dry diapers--and we didn't have a water bill then, like we do now, so that was the actual cost. It seems like disposables--and definitely the G diapers--would cost quite a bit more than that. Maybe you've actually calculated the costs and it is indeed more$$$ for you to use cloth, but I just wanted to share our experience.

Good luck!


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

sorry for the typos NAK

Actually I called up the Chemical Emergency Help line and asked about this Sodium Poly acrylate and they told me it was listed under ...

TOXIC chemicals!!







:

I asked what if I did a study at home to see how these things worked and to show my kids what was in a disposable diaper.

I was told I should rethink that and not do it with my kids around as they might get sick fromthe chemical.

I said "but its a baby diapers, how can that be bad?"

He says" well lady, if you do this, please have all your children wear protective eyewear, gloves and breathing apparatus, and do it in a well ventilated area. If they get any of the chemical in their eyes, or inhale it and seem to be sneezing or rubbing their eyes, take them to the ER, right away!"

Now does that sound like a safe product you'd want to compost with????

Yum, gel veggies....lol!

Toilet paper. Who's baby or potty training toddler uses that much paper at ever wipe? Ok, minus the curious or wasteful kid here and there.

These clumps of wood pulp(toilet paper, gdiapers, tampons, etc) don't just disappear do they??

I'd really love to know what they do with all that crud they strain out of our,soon to be, drinking water!!

This gel beads hold their water indefinitely according to one independent study I found. Which means they never go away.

They are tasteless, colorless and when they dry outfinally, they turn back into a dust.

If that dust gets anywhere near humans or animals it is TOXIC to them. plain and simple. If some get into the intestinal tract I don't know what happens, I don't think I want to know, lol.

If it gets into the lungs it will suck up moiture and be very hard if not impossible to getout. In the nasal passages, same story, very dangerous.

In the eyes, and you could go blind. That's real nice and eco friendly! LOL!

As for being linked to TSS, that is a fact, ok, so it may not have killed the women I wasn't a chemist on the team doing the autopsy. But neither were you! So how will we every "really" know??

Since disposable diapers did this fake composting/recycling test yrs ago, they haveused that again and again to sway consumer's ideas. A study paid and done by a Big Co like that can't possibly be accurate!

Do your research. I've read a lot on this subject after readingthe gdiapers site.

Their straight out false advertising is sickening. all for a buck.

Ok, maybe he doesn't use chlorine bleach, but what other products were used to make those little thingys?

HOw much pollution was made to just produce those?

Who exactly composts their diapers?? I'd like to know that one!

I personally do actually have a compost pile, 2 actually. But I'm very conscious of what goes in there, because it will be going in my garden and we eat the food that comes out of there.

No waste? You throw or flush it away. How is that not a disposable product??

No guilt??? That's a nice touch buddy...LOL!

Did you know that there is a LAW that says that if some company does something wrong, or illegal, or hurts someone, they can claim it was all in the name of the All Mighty Dollar,and get away with it??????

This is TRUE!!

I went to look this law up,and when I read this I was totally confused. I had to read and re-read it over and over, cuz I thought for sure it was a typo!

PLUS their little fancy covers, are washable right?

So you'd still have to have a bunch of covers and wash every 3-7 days.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

I wish I had a website for mamas needing info on how they can CD for really cheap!

4 doz prefolds $112

8 covers $7 ea =$56

Total = $168

OR:

4 doz Terry Flats $32
6 covers and you will just have to rinse them out every day or so in your sink till wash day. $42

Total = $74

Washing at landro-mat 1x/wk:

2 Hot washes in a double washer $1.50 ea= $3

1 full dryer load (you can always dry ona dry rack at home for free!) $1

Total per mo = $16

Add a buck or 2 for detergent. Sensiclean is about $1/mo for diapers only.

That's not bad at all, and you are doing your part for your child's comfort and health, not just the earth!

For all the benefits of cloth I'd use them even if they cost more than disposies.

Also add a LG wet bag $12 to store cloth dipes in, and 60 or so cotton wash clothes for wipes $12.

I don't know how much you spend on disposies, and maybe you don't either.

They are about .25 -.50 ea and most babies go thru an avg of 8/day, although many people use way more than that. It's hard to really know unless you seperate them in a bag and save them up for a full day and night.
wipes are about $5/mo

That usually comes out to about $80/mo plus TAX

plus add gas to the store,etc, lol.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Ok, I seem to be hijaiking this thread and I totally apologize upfront

mama I'm not flaming you at all!!

You rock, for even coming on here! I just am and have been little POed at gDiapers......

Their diaper inserts are 128 for $52 That's 16 days worth if baby uses 8 /day, or 10 days worth if baby uses 12/day. That comes out to:

$97/mo for avg 8/day
or $156/mo for avg of 12/day

PLUS SHIPPING!!

PLUS you have to buy their special covers @ $14.99/ea!!

That's a lot more than cloth!!! A lot lot lot more.

And all that work you have to do to dispose of the thing, rip, swish stick and flush???

I may be lazy or something but all I have time for is, change, stuff in wetbag if wet, or if a big solid poop(once or twice a day) roll it off into potty.

I don't rinse, soak, or dunk my dipes, ever.

Ok, ya know I would NEVER have gotten this irate, if I hadn't read the flames against cloth on their site!!

Ok, go with your cool flushable dipes, but don't rag on cloth, which is the OBVIOUS best choice for baby/environment!

(I really hold true to this thing about flushable cannot be good,though)


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
sorry for the typos NAK

Actually I called up the Chemical Emergency Help line and asked about this Sodium Poly acrylate and they told me it was listed under ...

TOXIC chemicals!!







:
...
Now does that sound like a safe product you'd want to compost with????

Yum, gel veggies....lol!

I totally agree that SAP should not be disposed of in a compost pile or used on plants grown for consumption..

Quote:

If that dust gets anywhere near humans or animals it is TOXIC to them. plain and simple. If some get into the intestinal tract I don't know what happens, I don't think I want to know, lol.

If it gets into the lungs it will suck up moiture and be very hard if not impossible to getout. In the nasal passages, same story, very dangerous.
Agreed that this gel poses a serious health threat if consumed or inhaled.

Quote:

In the eyes, and you could go blind. That's real nice and eco friendly! LOL!
You have any links to back that up? I googled, and the only reference was a quote from your own site.

Quote:

As for being linked to TSS, that is a fact, ok, so it may not have killed the women I wasn't a chemist on the team doing the autopsy. But neither were you! So how will we every "really" know??
We do know. We know that TSS is a BACTERIAL infection which can be caused by tampons, diaphragms, and contraceptive sponges, which give the bacteria a place to flourish. It can also be caught through an open wound. It is NOT caused by polyacrylate gel - rather, the gel, when used to contain menses for a prolonged period, allowed an environment ideal for the bacteria to flourish. Contraceptive sponges and diaphragms can produce the same tss-friendly environment.

Quote:

from toxicshock.com*TSS is caused by the common bacteria - Staphylococcus aureus - which normally live harmlessly on the skin and in the nose, armpit, groin or vagina of one in every three people. In rare cases certain strains of these bacteria can produce toxins (poisons) that cause TSS.*

Quote:

more from the same site*Anyone can get TSS - men, women and children. Half the reported cases of TSS are associated with women using tampons; half result from localised infections, for example following burns, boils, insect bites or surgery.*

Quote:

Did you know that there is a LAW that says that if some company does something wrong, or illegal, or hurts someone, they can claim it was all in the name of the All Mighty Dollar,and get away with it??????

This is TRUE!!
Link?


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

ok please don't flame me but...

if you are stuck on not using cloth, Tushies diapers might be an option. Yes they still cause a WHOLE LOT of polution, but they don't have that SAP (the super absorbant polymer crystals everyone is talking about) in them. So they aren't full of bad chemicals to harm your baby. They are actually stuffed with a cotton for absorbancy. They are nowhere near as absorbant as other disposables tho. We used some in a pinch.

THat being said, I would second the recs to rethink cloth. We use cloth and love it.


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Attached Mama*
ok please don't flame me but...

if you are stuck on not using cloth, Tushies diapers might be an option. Yes they still cause a WHOLE LOT of polution, but they don't have that SAP (the super absorbant polymer crystals everyone is talking about) in them. So they aren't full of bad chemicals to harm your baby. They are actually stuffed with a cotton for absorbancy. They are nowhere near as absorbant as other disposables tho. We used some in a pinch.

THat being said, I would second the recs to rethink cloth. We use cloth and love it.









: I agree!









Also, I don't think using cloth is THAT expensive. In my experience, I only need to wash them once and dry them once. I usually rinse off the poop right before I put the dipe in the pail. I use dry pail and wash 2 or 3 times a week, mixed with clothes (baby clothes and some of mine (usually bras and tanks) to make a full load. All of my dipes are clean. They barely have stains. Just try it!


----------



## ish (Apr 9, 2005)

Serenity Now,

All the information in my post about Sodium Polyacrylate was found at the Diaper Hyena in this article.

I would hate to think that I am spewing mis-information. All of the research that I have done shows cases for and against the chemicals used in disposable diapers - it's impossible to read betweeen the lines. I have contacted several friends working for environmental consulting firms as scientists with chemical backgrounds, and hope to find an answer to all this madness.

I'm not trying to flame anyone - I just want for everybody to make the best, most informed choices that they can, whatever they be.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry I don't have a link to the LAW thing, I read it in an actual LAW book. lol

I wish I did have one though. It's interesting to say the least.

About the TSS thing..That's just gross.

I'm sorry I posted wrong info I was not updated, note taken. So it lead to it though, is that right??


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*

I'm sorry I posted wrong info I was not updated, note taken. So it lead to it though, is that right??

In women using tampons, not in babies wearing diapers, as far as I can figure. Still, who wants that sythetic ick on the baby's bum? I'm always afraid of the gel beads getting into ds' uncircumcised penis, inside the urethra. That would be soooo uncomfortable!

I'm a biologist myself, so ... well ... I'm referencing years of education, I don't have a link for you.

<<sigh>> i'm the editing queen...

The stuff was linked to TSS in women who used tampons because the tampons were superabsorbant. This meant that blood was inside the vagina for extended periods of time, and the bacteria that causes TSS (_Staphylococcus aureus_) flourished there for that reason and also because the vagina was....well... very warm and moist, heaven for bacteria. ick. For that matter, if you left a tampon in your vagina for too long (waaaay tooooo loonnnng) I believe you would be compromising your heath and could also run into a TSS situation.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

back on topic...

cloth diapers are CHEAP way CHEAP mama! Give it a shot!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

UM,back to the purpose of this FORUM. I mean, really-not to be snarky, but G-diapers are not cloth diapers in my opinion.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
back on topic...

cloth diapers are CHEAP way CHEAP mama! Give it a shot!









Seriously. A few dozen prefolds is not more expensive than sposies in an apartment complex. BTDT.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
UM,back to the purpose of this FORUM. I mean, really-not to be snarky, but G-diapers are not cloth diapers in my opinion.

even though cloth dipes are the topic 99.9% of the time isnt this a "diapering" board, not a "cloth diapering" board?
And the cover is reusable.

And- I also am not trying to be snarky at all


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WickidaWitch*
even though cloth dipes are the topic 99.9% of the time isnt this a "diapering" board, not a "cloth diapering" board?
And the cover is reusable.

And- I also am not trying to be snarky at all









true


----------



## littlemommy18 (Sep 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Serenity Now*
Instead of flaming her, can we all help her find an economical way for her to use cloth?

Congrats to me b/c i do believe this is my very first flame on MDC! I am no longer a flame virgin.







Anyway I had no idea this would be such an issue. Here's my calculations. I spend roughly $20-30 every two weeks on disposable diapers. when i was doing laundry It would cost me about $5 to wash diapers every 3 days!! That's fifty dollars or more a month depending on how well the dryers are working. That's not so bad but the problem is, I'm expecting a second baby and am having a hard time with the initial cost of diapers. I loved it when we used cloth, b/c I always felt like i was making that little difference in the world. But my issue is, with the cost of a midwife and everything else for this new baby I'm finding it hard to justify spending $200-300 dollars on CD and then paying the $50 a month to wash them! Please if anyone has a better solution for me that would get my baby girl (and soon to be baby boy) back into cloth LET ME KNOW!!! But right now I'm having a hard time convincing dh that cloth is the right choice for us!!


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WickidaWitch*
even though cloth dipes are the topic 99.9% of the time isnt this a "diapering" board, not a "cloth diapering" board?
And the cover is reusable.

And- I also am not trying to be snarky at all


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

many CD stores have layaway programs, that would defer the up-front cost









just click "contact us" and ask!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

layaway, I love layaway.








www.lilbunz.com
www.naturalbabies.com
both have lots to offer and both have layaway
Is there no diaper service around you could get service from?


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Good for you mama for contemplating an issue many people just disregard as the "normal" choice for apt dwellers!! You rock!

$200-$300 of cloth, compared to $3500 of disposables. And disposably diapering a nb is not cheap. It's about $350 in the first 3 mo alone on avg. More for those that use tushies or other commercial brands.

Solution #1:

Terry Flats and covers $74

That will give you enough diapers to do laundry every 4 days.These are simple Tery cloth flats, like used in the UK. They are absorbent and a good velcro covers will NOT leak.

Add to that order:

One-size Fitted Diapers $12 ea = $12-$288

Get as many as you can, or want to, afford right away. One-size diapers will justify spending the $200-$300 to CD. That is because these diapers will last THE ENTIRE DIAPERING PERIOD! Yes, they may be a bit bulky on a nb, but they will still work, and many moms use these anyway,bulky or not, and are not picky if we know we are on a budget. Plus you'll have a full stash of TF's and covers for a perfect fit for 4 days worth. You'll also need a few pull-on covers to go with your one-size dipes:

3-6 pull-on covers $25

Contrary to popular belief you do not need a cover that fastens when you are using a diaper that fastens. In fact it takes longer to get a velcro cover on over a fitted diaper than a simple pull-on. Nylon covers are so nice and breathable these days! (not the ones from granitesmiths on ebay though, they leak and are not the same kind)And since poops never come out of a fitted, well rarely, there is no mess w/ a pull-on like there would be if there was a prefold underneath the pull-on.

Just like hiring a midwife costs a chunk of cash. It's more economical in the end. So are CD's.

scout out the TP or ebay for good deals on one-size dipes. Or ask friends who may be doing a baby shower for you to do a CD shower. If ea guest buys 1-6 One-size Fitted diapers for you, you'll have a stash in no time!

Good luck, and let us know what you decide. We support you either way, just tryin to help a mama out!

Also........

maybe washing every 5-7 days is a more economical solution??????????????

Espeically w/a new baby!! many moms don't wash but 1x/wk,especially this was true in the old days when moms had 5-7doz diapers!!!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini*
In women using tampons, not in babies wearing diapers, as far as I can figure. Still, who wants that sythetic ick on the baby's bum? I'm always afraid of the gel beads getting into ds' uncircumcised penis, inside the urethra. That would be soooo uncomfortable!..

Or getting into a girl's vagina! We were no fan of the gel beads that came out all over the place with some brands of diapers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemommy18*
...I'm finding it hard to justify spending $200-300 dollars on CD and then paying the $50 a month to wash them! Please if anyone has a better solution for me that would get my baby girl (and soon to be baby boy) back into cloth LET ME KNOW!!! But right now I'm having a hard time convincing dh that cloth is the right choice for us!!

It sounds like you are having a tough time getting over the initial cost knowing there will still be the laundry cost on top of it.
Sarahbay had some great suggestions for getting started relatively inexpensively.
You could also buy a cloth diaper or two whenever you buy a pack of sposies - or put away $10 for cloth every time, and then buy the cloth all at once (save on shipping).

When we got started we were strapped for cash as well. We saved and got the Stylish Starter from http://www.heinyking.com/catalog.php?category=34. (The A and B starter packages are also really good.)
That gave us enough to go 2-3+ days between washes right off the bat. And because we bought when Blake was *just* getting into Mediums (3 months) we are still using those diapers now (19 months later).


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
maybe washing every 5-7 days is a more economical solution??????????????

No, I disagree!! That's gross








In my experience, mixing other stuff with diapers works so much better. I mean, we do need to wash our (and the baby's) regular clothes too, right?


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemommy18*
I'm finding it hard to justify spending $200-300 dollars on CD and then paying the $50 a month to wash them! Please if anyone has a better solution for me that would get my baby girl (and soon to be baby boy) back into cloth LET ME KNOW!!! But right now I'm having a hard time convincing dh that cloth is the right choice for us!!

Well, $200- $300 is not that much, really. You can use them for your next baby, or if you don't plan on having more kids, you can resale tjem for a little less than 1/2 price you pay. So, it really isn't THAT much!


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

for the op for the great attitude towards the flames y'all were sending her way!
i think the flats and covers idea is a great one! that way, you could easily dry the dipes on a rack at your apt, or even wash a couple out be hand in a pinch. and they would fit both your dc.


----------



## MistyMM (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay*
I wish I had a website for mamas needing info on how they can CD for really cheap!

4 doz prefolds $112

8 covers $7 ea =$56

Total = $168

.

This is what we did. we have spent verry little on cd'ing, especially compared to FOUR OR MORE years in 'sposies. we use prefolds and wool covers, and have spent under $200 on our stash that has lasted two years thus far, and is now on its second baby.

Misty


----------



## littlemommy18 (Sep 17, 2004)

does anybody know where i can find terry flats? I'm having a hard time. I think we'll try those and see how they hold up. are the prefolded? or do you just fold them into a velcro cover? thanks everyone for your helpful replies and to those of you with all the great suggestions!!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

there is also the possibility of getting a diaper service. then you wouldn't have to pay for all those washes. You wouldn't get to keep the cloth in the end, but you wouyld probably pay about the same, or a little more,depending on where you are. Sorry if this has already been discussed.


----------



## littlemommy18 (Sep 17, 2004)

I thought about that but unfortunately I can't find one in this area. We kind of live in the middle of nowhere!! If anybody knows of one that serves the Antelope Valley in CA I would really appreciate a link!!


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemommy18*
does anybody know where i can find terry flats? I'm having a hard time. I think we'll try those and see how they hold up. are the prefolded? or do you just fold them into a velcro cover? thanks everyone for your helpful replies and to those of you with all the great suggestions!!

I got some from http://www.pollywogbabies.com

Mostly I got AIO's from there, but I also got some terry flats just to supplement my own cd stash.

Good luck! Not to get into the whole gdiapers deabte, beause I think they are pretty whack, but I think you will be happy doing the terry flats and covers!


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I think looking into layaway is a good idea. I had a few other suggesitons that I haven't seen mentioned yet.









How about using cloth part-time? It is better than not using it at all, and you may find it easier to adjust to the increased laundry more gradually.









Make your own diapers, or see if you can find a friend who can make them. You can make prefolds out of old sheets, bankets, towels and such. There are MANY free diaper sewing patterns on line.

If ANYONE asks you if you need anything for the new baby, let them know you need cloth diapering supplies. Maybe see if they can sew for you, or lend you a sewing machine.

I have been cloth diapering for 18 years, and started out with just pre-folds and pins. I have washed my own diaper the whole time. I usually bought my pre-folds from the local diaper service for $1-$1.50 each. I typically had a stash of about 6-8 dozen diapers. I used nylon pull-up covers that I got at Target for $5/2 pack. I woud wash once a week. It worked well for us, and fit it our budget. Oh, and I did wash at the laundromat too.


----------



## RuRuMom (Nov 30, 2001)

Haven't been to this forum in quite a while -- actually since I had DS#1 (CD'ing, of course). Seems like life got busy for some reason at that point.









Anyway, I got a link to gdiapers from a friend, and thought I'd check it out since I have some friends expecting who are not likely to CD, but are pretty "green" thinking.

I was really surprised when I searched MDC and found so many hostile feelings about the product, so I contacted the company for more info. Here's what they told me...

The flushables are Dioxin Free. They use the same process that 7th Generation uses for their diapers. The difference is that 7th Generation plastic is brown, and gdiapers don't have plastic, so they're not brown.

They have a litany of agencies, companies and tests that have deemed SAP safe and non-toxic. (If you're interested, I'm sure g-diapers would provide you the list like they did for me.)

As for the flushability, they have passed "flushability tests" conducted by the
National Sanitation Foundation using the Water and Environmental Research
Foundation.

And lastly, they just got their Cradle to Cradle accreditation from MBDC. If you're not familiar with the accreditation, I got this from the MBDC website: Within the certification process, MBDC evaluates a material or product's ingredients and the complete formulation for human and environmental health impacts throughout its lifecycle and its potential for being truly recycled or safely composted. Certification of a finished product also requires the evaluation of energy-use quantity and quality (i.e., relative proportion of renewable energy), water-use quantity, water-effluent quality, and workplace ethics associated with manufacturing.

Anyway, I'm all for CD'ing, but it seems like people here may be against g-diapers just because they're not cloth. For those who are not interested in CD'ing, it looks like a better option (both for the kiddies and the Earth) than the standard sposies IMHO.

Have a great day, fellow Moms!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

IT may be a better option for those interested in not using cloth but I think most people at MDC would just rather see cloth promoted as the PERFECT green solution.

GDiapers are still disposable. End of story. It doesn't matter if there are dioxins or not, gell beads or not, completely biodegradable and uber eco-friendly. You are still throwing the end product away. It's like my family using paper plates instead of plastic ones but still throwing them away in the trash and not even dreaming about buying real plates and dishes.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahbay* 
You can DEFINATLY do cloth while going to the laundro-mat, here's the trick:

Get enough diapers to go 1 wk w/out washing!!!

Yep that's about it!

I had 2 HUGE wet bags and stored all diapers in there till wash day.

Super easy, wash 2 times in those industrial washers, and you're set!!!

So easy! you can do cloth, don't give up !!!!

That's about what I did. The industrial washers we used had a pre-rinse, wash, then 3 rinses, so we only did 2 washes every 3-4 weeks. But otherwise, exactly the same and we actually did still save a little, though not much. Money wasn't our biggest reason for switching though.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

Also wanted to add that I did use them (tried them out, never bought any more) and I didn't like them at all. I found cloth to be much more convenient. Ripping the side open every time was a pain and if it wasn't completely soaked (I like to change my babies more often than would allow them to completely soak it), the stuffing wouldn't fall out of the pocket likes it's suppose to. You would have to pull it out, ewww!!! And dealing with poo was not easy either. I'd much rather deal with poo in cloth or true sposies. They never fit dd real well and the larger size pads do not fit well into the medium covers (there were not med. size pads at the time and the large ones were suppose to fit in both the med and large covers, don't know if they've changed that.) Overall, I didn't care for them. And the fact that they are just expensive disposables really detoured me as well. I'd rather use Tushies (which we did for quite a while with dd at daycare and we liked those much better.) Look into Tushies if you don't want to deal with cloth in the apartment. They are much more healthy and probably less expensive than G-diapers. You can get them at Amazon and they qualify for free super saver shipping, so that's where we always bought them.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

At the end of the day, I think it's the OP's choice.
But I just wanted to point out that Soft Bum's AIO's seem to be a great product and a LOT cheaper than Jam Tots's AIO's with snap-in liner. I'm going to order one right now and give it try because I think it's an economical way to diaper. Soaked liners that can be interchanged is awesome! I've been looking for an option like this. Thanks, Sarah!


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Sarahbaby, they are supposed to be composted - it's only the pooey ones that go in the toilet. It's Americans who'd rather die than compost who've latched onto the flushing thing.

So, yes, they are better than disposables, and if your water is TRUCKED in, it's better to not use it to wash cloth. But if you're flushing every wet one, I AHTE to think of how much water you're using. You'd be better off in cloth.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl* 
GDiapers are still disposable. End of story. It doesn't matter if there are dioxins or not, gell beads or not, completely biodegradable and uber eco-friendly. You are still throwing the end product away. It's like my family using paper plates instead of plastic ones but still throwing them away in the trash and not even dreaming about buying real plates and dishes.

We used gdiapers when we traveled out of state for a week. They were OK.

Yes, they are disposable, but (according to the video on their site) they decompose in about 30 days, as opposed to regular sposies, which take about 500 years. I felt better about using them b/c of that.


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RuRuMom* 
Haven't been to this forum in quite a while -- actually since I had DS#1 (CD'ing, of course). Seems like life got busy for some reason at that point.









Anyway, I got a link to gdiapers from a friend, and thought I'd check it out since I have some friends expecting who are not likely to CD, but are pretty "green" thinking.

I was really surprised when I searched MDC and found so many hostile feelings about the product, so I contacted the company for more info. Here's what they told me...

The flushables are Dioxin Free. They use the same process that 7th Generation uses for their diapers. The difference is that 7th Generation plastic is brown, and gdiapers don't have plastic, so they're not brown.

They have a litany of agencies, companies and tests that have deemed SAP safe and non-toxic. (If you're interested, I'm sure g-diapers would provide you the list like they did for me.)

As for the flushability, they have passed "flushability tests" conducted by the
National Sanitation Foundation using the Water and Environmental Research
Foundation.

And lastly, they just got their Cradle to Cradle accreditation from MBDC. If you're not familiar with the accreditation, I got this from the MBDC website: Within the certification process, MBDC evaluates a material or product's ingredients and the complete formulation for human and environmental health impacts throughout its lifecycle and its potential for being truly recycled or safely composted. Certification of a finished product also requires the evaluation of energy-use quantity and quality (i.e., relative proportion of renewable energy), water-use quantity, water-effluent quality, and workplace ethics associated with manufacturing.

Anyway, I'm all for CD'ing, but it seems like people here may be against g-diapers just because they're not cloth. For those who are not interested in CD'ing, it looks like a better option (both for the kiddies and the Earth) than the standard sposies IMHO.

Have a great day, fellow Moms!











Wow, there are some true cloth snobs on this "diapering" board (thus the flames toward that poor mom) and I am glad to see someone who did some research.

I just laugh when I see everyone saying how much cloth saves you in money. It should and does for many moms (esp. if you use pins/pfs/dappi covers), but I bet for many of you (especially those of you that stalk!) have spent tons more. I think about myself especially. I have not spent so much on purchased diapers, but when I learned how to sew diapers and developed a fabric addiction I know I could have bought quite a stash of hyena dipes instead of having to use my unfortunate creations!

I CD because I live in a place that has a decent amount of rain every year so no water shortages and I don't feel so guilty about washing and I want to keep diapers out of the landfill (esp. considering they are full of human waste; yucky!). However, I now have 2 in diapers and am having to wash every 12-18 hours or so (or the amount of diapers I have to wash exceeds one load) and lately dry everything in the dryer (we are having the rainiest summer) and I know it is costing me an arm and a leg in electricity for the machines and water pump. Not to mention the PITA it is to have to put away all of these diapers and dump all of that poop while chasing around a 2.5 year old and having a newborn. And I don't even work! It was so much easier with just one.

So I totally understand about wanting to use something that you don't have to wash all of the time (yes, you have covers to wash with g diapers, but they can go in with your regular wash). I have lived in apartments before and having to do ONE extra load a week, let alone 2-4 extra loads because I am CDing would kill me. Not the money necessarily (but that is a factor), but rather the true PITA of having to find an empty washer, remember to come down to throw things in the dryer and pray that no one has dumped my stuff out and stolen part of it or thrown it on the floor, and then trying to find an available dryer and again remembering to get my stuff, before someone throws my clean dried diapers on the ground!

Anyone that even attempts to CD in apartments without their own washer/dryer deserves a medal as far as I am concerned, if not a hospital bed in an insane asylum! Crazy or dedicated, you call it







: .

Truthfully, when we go out now or take vacations (not that we do that much now) I use sposies and I LOVE it. Not having to mess with washing/drying/folding/etc. those few extra diapers is wonderful. I still faithfully use cloth at home with both kids, and mostly PFs/fitted with wool or fleece and FBs. But I would not feel a bit of guilt using G diapers or sposies part time even now. If you keep even one diaper a week out of the landfills you are doing something. If everyone just did their own tiny part, this world would be a better place. Think if everyone who diapered put one less diaper in the trash every week. That would be millions of diapers a week not festering in the dump.

It is not a everything (cloth diaper) or nothing (sposies) world we live in. It is a world of compromise and doing what makes you most happy. And cloth does cause some harm in its own way (waste of water, use of detergents and additives, addictions to fluff mail and the money spent on it, time spent dumping/washing/drying/folding/reading message boards on it when you could be playing with your kids, etc.). And I know some moms who have spent more than they could afford buying trendy hyena dipes when they could have saved a fortune buying cases of the cheap sposies. And from lurking on diapering boards for almost 3 years I know that tons of CD babies get diaper rashes just as bad as in the sposies due to detergent and bacteria buildup in not so clean cloth; and stinky diapers because of our fear to use more detergent/bleach to really get them clean. And face it, most PUL outer/poly inner diapers are as hot if not hotter and just as non-breathable (is that a word?) as sposies. If you are worried about your little guy's significant parts getting hot you better be using all cotton diapers with wool or fleece covers or they are cooking during the hot summer.

Cloth is not perfect and it takes some dedication and heartache to make it work. I don't believe it is easier to use cloth than sposies, no matter how much people say it is on this board. I don't get any more rashes/blowouts/upset babies with sposies than I have with cloth. And my ds gets hotter in the summer in his FBs then he does in his sposies. And using cloth does take some times away that I could spend actually playing with the kids (rather than sewing diapers/washing diapers/reading diapering message boards/patting esp. soft diapers like BBHs!).

Wow, this is long and I apologize. I am tired just thinking about all of the crap I wrote. To make a long bunch of crap short, try out the G-diapers and see if you like them! Otherwise buy some cheap off-brand sposies and use them part-time to give yourself somewhat of a break. Or use them full time, without guilt, and spend your extra time with your kids. Just, for goodness sake, use some type of diaper so you don't get poop and pee on your floor!!!


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

amberthesugarcat, are you freakin' serious







:

Calling the g-diaper company is not doing research. I mean it's a start to doing research, but of course they are going to put a positive spin on their product.

I'm not really seeing how it's so funny to suggest cloth saving money







there are tons of people that use cloth without going insane stalking $200 sets. The math was done out in plain form by a pp.

I'm not sure how it got to the point when you were using cloth that you were spending more time with the cloth than your kids because of "time spent dumping/washing/drying/folding/reading message boards", but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it's not typical. I don't know anyone that has had that issue and I myself haven't, but I'm glad that you are back to normal and spending quality time with your children.


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

So, I think we all pretty much agree that cloth is the best all around diapering material.
BUT, some mamas will use disposables for one reason or another (we've been using 7th Gen for the past week b/c our dryer is broken). Is there a consensus on which disposable diapering product is the least toxic and damaging to the environment?


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

I used Seventh Generation for almost all of my son's diapering experience. I think they are great diapers. Not only absorbent and comfortable for ds, but better for the environment than most disposables. When I didn't, I used the Target brand which has less of the odious chemicals that the main brands had.

Now I'm going to cloth for my dd as I have my own laundry machine


----------



## taranbabyjayden (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's another cost saving idea:

Infant size prefolds are maybe 1.50 - $2.80 each depending on whether you get them as singles or in package deals, and depending on each website's price.

If you have 1 yard of 60" fabric, which is 36" X 60", you can make 2 infant prefolds from it that are 4X6X4. As long as you can sew a straight line (or semi-straight even) you can do it. This could be cheaper than buying prefolds and paying for shipping, depending on how much you're paying for a yard of fabric. Here are the directions (and you can change these measurements later on for Premium size if you want to):

Cut a piece of fabric (flannel would be good but whatever) 15 inches by 54 inches.
Fold the strip of fabric so that the 15 inches edges meet, keeping the right sides to the outside.
Stitch the raw edges together with a ½ inch seam.
Fold the raw edges over 11 inches from the folded edge.
Fold the other edge, overlapping the raw edges to 3 inches from the opposite end.
This should make a 6 layer pad in the center with three inches of 4 layers on each side.
Sew two lines of stitching down the edges of the center pad making sure you sew through the all the layers.
If necessary, lightly trim the raw end edges so they are even.
Pin the raw edges of the diaper and overcast with a zig zag stitch.

Directions are from this article: http://www.geocities.com/cyndiegran/diapertext2.html


----------



## Mommy2Ben (Feb 17, 2007)

As a mom who cloth diapers for environmental reasons, I think it's important to remember all the environmental costs of diapers. Producing disposables or liners also "costs" in terms of energy to make the diapers, shipping the diapers to stores, moms going to the store (using gas) and buying the dipes, packaging to make and ship the diapers, etc. With cloth, it's a one time purchase - that's all. Whatever diaper option you choose, it's better than disposables!


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maying* 
I just wanted to point out that Soft Bum's AIO's seem to be a great product and a LOT cheaper than Jam Tots's AIO's with snap-in liner. I'm going to order one right now and give it try because I think it's an economical way to diaper. Soaked liners that can be interchanged is awesome! I've been looking for an option like this. Thanks, Sarah!

Awwww!

Thanks maying!







:

I just read through this thread again and I have to say that honestly no one here will look down on anyone that uses disposable diapers regardless if they have to or just want to.

But using cloth in an apartment if you WANT to is totally possible!!!

I was living, and rehabbing, a beautiful old Victorian house that had plumbing issues for a while when ds was about 5 mo old. I started out using some cheap disposables for maybe a month or so. I still went to the laundro-mat for all of our family's clothes (we have 3 kids, so that is a TON of laundry to do at one time, almost 12 loads sometimes) every week or 2 weeks.

I really started to miss my cloth diapers, and thought, how hard can it be to wash my diapers here. SO I started to experiment and found that it really, honestly, swear to god was NOT THAT HARD! And I am a stay at home mom with 3 kids, and a small business, I'm very very busy!!!

The key if you WANT to still use cloth is to hopefully find a nice laundromat with a huge double or triple load front loader washer. Those things are awesome! They do a pre-wash, hot wash, and 2 rinses all by themselves.

You only need to wash the diapers once in one of these nice big washers. Every month or so I would wash them twice in a row in this machine.

You don't need to dry them at the laundromat. You have the option of stuffing them all into your waterproof washable wet bag, bringing the wet diapers home and hanging them on a dry rack! Saves time and money!!!

I did this for quite a long time, and I never ONCE had anyone look at me weird , or comment or anything when I brought my dirty poo-poo diapers to the place to wash. I just walked in like normal took the big wet bag straight to the washer. Pushed the diapers into the washer from the back of the bag turning the bag inside out when I was done and throwing it in there as well. No one sees (or smells, lol) a thing!

You can get by with Terry Flats and covers and then work your way up to some nicer diapers like all in ones in time.

A load of laundry costs about $3.50 per load. This is for the triple-washer. It will hold about 5 days worth of diapers, maybe less, maybe more depending on the age of your baby, and what kind of diapers you use if they are bulkier or less bulky.

You really don't have to dry them, and that will save you about $1-$2.

That's about $20 per month to wash in a nice big washer. It may vary for other washers, or wash routines.

That's really not that much $$$ to diaper a 6-24 mo old baby. And if you really love cloth diapers, honestly it's so worth it to try.

You don't need to rinse the diapers out, or lug a wet pail anywhere. Just dump solids into the toilet, and get a big wet bag to store all the dirty diapers.

SO they may get a few more stains, no big deal, they are diapers for cryin out loud, lol.

If your baby is younger than 6 mo or so you might think about using cloth part time, and disposables part time.

And remember there is no perfect way to diaper, no right or wrong way, whatever works for your family









Also one-size fits all diapers really do save a ton of $$$ in the long run!

Good luck mamas!


----------

